# Palace Resorts



## pammex (Mar 20, 2009)

*Palace Resorts [2009 thread revisited]*

I was recently asked a question in regards to Palace resorts that I could not answer, maybe someone knows...

How long have Palace resorts in Mexico been selling memberships???


----------



## Blondie (Mar 20, 2009)

We just returned and they are celebrating their 25th anniversary. Do not know, however, if that means they have been selling that long- that is how long they have been open...


----------



## pammex (Mar 20, 2009)

Blondie said:


> We just returned and they are celebrating their 25th anniversary. Do not know, however, if that means they have been selling that long- that is how long they have been open...



Yes  I just returned as well, 25th anniversary, but not sure if that is as you say how long have existed or been in timeshare or member club....thanks for your time though!!!


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Mar 21, 2009)

From their website: http://www.palaceresorts.com/aboutus.asp 

"ABOUT PALACE RESORTS
Palace Resorts is the result of the vision of various investors who in the mid-80s saw the potential of real estate operations in Mexico’s Cancun area.  Established at the end of 1984 it inaugurated its first resort, the Beach Palace,in 1985.  The hotel was a novelty, not only because it offered luxurious, comfortable rooms in an unbeatable location, with views of Cancun’s breathtaking beaches, but because it was a pioneer in the all inclusive concept:  accommodations, dining, and gratuities all included in one rate.

Following the footsteps of Beach Palace, came the Cancun Palace in 1988 and the Sun Palace in 1992 all stretching along the well known Cancun hotel zone.  After the success of these properties, Palace Resorts built the Moon Palace (Nizuc Section) in 1996 and the Moon Palace (Sunrise Section) in 1998 which would later become theMoon Palace Golf & Spa Resort. All resorts with a different personality but with the same philosophy –offer guests the ultimate all inclusive experience. 

The year 2001 was an innovative one for the company.  It expanded its horizon to the Riviera Maya, in Mexico’s west coast, by opening the Xpu-Ha Palace and the Aventura Spa Palace.  In 2005 Palace Resorts opened the Cozumel Palace, Playacar Palace and Vallarta Palace thus covering Mexico’s most beautiful beaches.  

In order to satisfy the demand of the growing upscale market in Cancun, Palace Resorts opened the adults only Le Blanc Spa Resort. 

The expansion continued in the year 2007 with the Isla Mujeres Palace a boutique resort in this legendary island off Cancun’s shore.  As the number of travelers increase, plans are already in execution to develop a new section at Moon Palace Golf & Spa Resort.  It is estimated that the Grand Section of this resort will add 1,157 rooms to this popular destination. 


The company continues pursuing new projects in the Caribbean, looking for the best beaches of the 
region to bring a new Palace Resort closer to its loyal clientele.  Punta Cana, in the Dominican Republic, is Palace Resorts’ new resort destination with another all-inclusive property, the Moon Palace Casino Golf & Spa Resort with more than 1,700 guestrooms set to open in early 2009 further expanding Palace Resorts reach."


----------



## pammex (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Jim but that just tells me about them not how long they have been selling memberships as timeshares.  For example I know you can go there with all the amentities and all but you do not have to be a member, just a hotel booking.  

Thansk so much for your time though....the person who asked me this question in regards to timeshares thru Palace or membership I think is questioning the validity of it the Palace Resorts having timeshare/membership....


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Mar 22, 2009)

They have been selling memberships since they started the Beach Palace although I don't have the exact date of the first contract. I did a very short-lived stint as a "liner" (about a month) at the Beach Palace in 1993. It was the third time they had opened sales at that location. Then I went for another month or so to the Cancun Palace where things had been going for a long time. Left them and sales then as it is just not my thing.

Someone is "questioning the validity of it the Palace Resorts having timeshare/membership...."??? I wonder what the logic might be on that one. The product and way of selling has evolved over the years but is quite legal I am sure.


----------



## pammex (Mar 23, 2009)

Jim in Cancun said:


> They have been selling memberships since they started the Beach Palace although I don't have the exact date of the first contract. I did a very short-lived stint as a "liner" (about a month) at the Beach Palace in 1993. It was the third time they had opened sales at that location. Then I went for another month or so to the Cancun Palace where things had been going for a long time. Left them and sales then as it is just not my thing.
> 
> Someone is "questioning the validity of it the Palace Resorts having timeshare/membership...."??? I wonder what the logic might be on that one. The product and way of selling has evolved over the years but is quite legal I am sure.



Thanks Jim, so at least as far back as 1993.....

Oh I am sure it is legal, know many happy members....The questioning party is an acquaintance/friend who may be a tad jealous of my frequent travels and many timeshare ownerships/memberships.  Implied it was just a hotel and that my info on a newly acquired membership, maybe was a fallacy..LOL.  Implied it was just a hotel, so I could not answer an outright question with for how long have they been having memberships and well tit for tat I wanted to have a comeback LOL.

Anyway I have at least a year to give as far back as 1993 now thanks to you...


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Mar 23, 2009)

They were selling long before 1993.


----------



## pammex (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks again Jim....


----------



## Joan-OH (Feb 9, 2010)

Was at the Sun Palace last week and met someone who bought in 1978

Joan-OH


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a friend who bought at the Beach Palace back in the 80s as a timeshare, non-all-inclusive.


----------



## sorryibought (Aug 22, 2010)

*Beware of trading timeshares with Moon Palace*

Beware, Moon Palace told us to use Holiday Transfer and they did an "equity transfer", well it did not go thru.  We now owe 2010 maintenance fees at prior resort, turned over to collection agency and have not come to resolution.  We did not want to purchase any more weeks.  They were very convincing to do this trade.  Now they are using Global Vacations, beware


----------



## Carol C (Aug 23, 2010)

Jim in Cancun said:


> They have been selling memberships since they started the Beach Palace although I don't have the exact date of the first contract. I did a very short-lived stint as a "liner" (about a month) at the Beach Palace in 1993. It was the third time they had opened sales at that location. Then I went for another month or so to the Cancun Palace where things had been going for a long time. Left them and sales then as it is just not my thing.
> 
> Someone is "questioning the validity of it the Palace Resorts having timeshare/membership...."??? I wonder what the logic might be on that one. The product and way of selling has evolved over the years but is quite legal I am sure.



1993 sounds about right. I bought my first timeshare in Cozumel that year & also toured Palace at the time. Palace was a far superior product. Ended up buying Plaza las Glorias because it was cheaper. Time marched on, and now it's evolved to where PLG went pretty much bankrupt and got bought by...Palace Resorts! And my first timeshare/"home resort" looks better than ever. I gave up my fixed wk 5 PLG contract & got a good number of Palace "certificates" to use for trading or for going on AI vacations at Cozumel Palace at a "preferred/premiere" AI rate. It was tedious going through the bankruptcy years & negotiating with Palace...I even started a Yahoo group called "Palace Predicament" for "owners" to discuss strategies. But, it turned out ok...and now I wish I weren't using up my Palace certificates so quickly! :rofl:


----------



## Carol C (Aug 23, 2010)

sorryibought said:


> Beware, Moon Palace told us to use Holiday Transfer and they did an "equity transfer", well it did not go thru.  We now owe 2010 maintenance fees at prior resort, turned over to collection agency and have not come to resolution.  We did not want to purchase any more weeks.  They were very convincing to do this trade.  Now they are using Global Vacations, beware



This is not a  problem just with Palace. Most major timeshare resort chains offer you the "opportunity" to trade in your timeshare to get a better price on what they're quoting you in salesroom. I never went for that, it sounded too confusing with possibly bad outcomes for the buyer. Sorry you're going through a big hassle...chock it up to experience and never again buy from any timeshare developer via "trade in" or "equity transfer".


----------



## tiel (Aug 23, 2010)

*Palace Resorts/Global Transfer worked for us*

We bought into Palace Resorts via an equity trade using Global Resort Transfers earlier this year.  Although it took a LOT longer than we were told it should, we were finally notified the transfer was complete.  We were fairly stressed while the transfer was in process, believing we were scammed, but now we feel better.  And during the process, we kept in contact with Global via email to track progress of the transfer.  We received a copy of the recorded, transferred deed, so we feel fairly confident everything worked out ok. 

We weren't all that keen on buying into Palace Resorts, we felt we had enough timeshares, but we were eager to get rid of one of our existing ones.  Our friends have owned at Palace for a number of years, and enjoy going to Moon Palace.  So we took the plunge.  We have no plans to go there at this point, but feel we are better off in the long run with the Palace ownership vs. the old timeshare we had.  We see the money we paid to Palace as an early but final payment of maintenance fees we would have had to pay to the old resort...and no additional payments unless we decide to go on vacation!  That's wonderful from our perspective!

So, while we can't guarantee an equity transfer via Global Resorts will work for anyone else, it did for us.  I must say, though, we wouldn't want to go through it again.


----------



## sorryibought (Oct 14, 2010)

*Equity exchange for prior timeshare*

Be cautious if you already have a timeshare and they want to do an equity exchange.  The transfer fell through  with Holiday Transfer Inc in Seattle, and they want us to pay additional money and go through a company called Global Vacation Trade in FL.  We are in negotiations with them.  The more research I do, the more I think we were scammed.


----------



## sorryibought (Oct 20, 2010)

*Confusing names  Global Resort Transfers vs Global Vacation Trade Inc.*

Have been doing lots of research.  Palace offered Global Vacation Trade to us after the Holiday Transfer deboggle, which looks like another fly by night co.  I called Global Vacation and asked to see the paperwork with no response.  NOW- I did call Global Resort Transfers and spoke to a woman.  She said they were a title company and I asked her if the owners every got stuck with the property (like we did with Holiday Transfer).  She said no, they transferred it to a holding company, whatever that means.  Only problem, they will not deal with individual.  I will ask Palace if we can use Global Resort Transfer and not Global Vacation Trade.  Thanks for your help


----------

